# Spanish in nurseries



## preciousthin9s (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are thinking of moving to Dubai and we've been doing some investigating when it comes to nurseries. 

Languages is a very important part of our lifestyle and our mixed cultures. We currently have our son at a Montessori nursery 2 days a week and a Spanish nursery 2 days a week. I am aware there are many British, American and a couple of French nurseries in Dubai, but are there any that teach/expose the children to Spanish?

Alternatively, are there any IB schools which start from primary school age (as they have here in the UK)? I have heard Dubai only has the IB curriculum starting from secondary school.

Any information and/or advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

